
Toshiba's algorithm realizes world's fastest, largest combinatorial optimization - rustoo
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-04-toshiba-breakthrough-algorithm-world-fastest.html
======
karmakaze
Juicy quotes:

"the development of an algorithm that delivers the world's fastest and
largest-scale performance, and an approximately 10-fold improvement over
current methods"

"Toshiba will use the Simulated Bifurcation Algorithm to build a service
platform able to quickly solve diverse social and business problems, aiming
for commercialization in 2019."

------
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "The Simulated Bifurcation Algorithm harnesses bifurcation phenomena,
adiabatic processes, and ergodic processes in classical mechanics to rapidly
find highly accurate solutions."

I love it!

